# Tekapo Orchard Grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am planning to re-do a field this fall that was timothy, then timothy with volunteer orchard grass and now is getting too much other stuff. Still a great producer but it is time to upgrade the stand. I am thinking seriously of Tekapo Orchard Grass which is supposed to have really dense prostrate growth. Will use for hay. I would like to mix timothy but there are too many herbicides that I need to use that are too hard on timothy.

My question: Anyone in the pa va NC area planted this variety and if so what was your experience? Could also go with profit og. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not in your stated inquiry but I did look at purchasing Tekapo as I just purchased Crown Royale orchard grass this week. My 2 concerns with Tekapo HERE were its yield compared to other varieties, it's drought endurance which was rated good.....I need the drought endurance rated excellent here. I think the feature of its excellent grazing ability would make it outstanding in pastures. It is a interesting variety of Orchardgrass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ask endrow.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I put out both Tekapo and Crown Royale stands a couple of years ago. The Tekapo didn't make it but that was do to just enough rain for it to germinate, then no rain. Both varieties impressed me with their leafiness, etc. I would be willing to, and still might, put out another stand of Tekapo when the time comes.

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks.

Ralph-do you think crown royale and tekapo would be good as a mix? don't know if they are early or late.

The thing I was interested in with the Tekapo was clipping the tops off early, then fertilizing so I was not trying to make heavy orchard grass hay on the 10th of may which is already starting past prime but almost never when there is good curing weather. The info on the seed sheet says get a good kill or preferably till and seed with brillion type seeder which says to me it does not infill seed well. That is the problem I had with haymaker og from Southern States. love the hay it makes, you just get no where overseeding for a thicker stand.


----------

